# 2011 6.7L check engine light



## 06HD BOSS

Check engine light came on the other day about half way through my drive home. Brought it to the dealer wednesday morning and was told they pulled 2 codes (not sure which ones) but the tech said one was a reductant pump code and the other was for the DEF injector. Didnt get much more details besides that. Originally told me the truck will be in for 1-2days. Yesterday i was told it needs a new sending unit for the DEF, now im pushed back till tuesday. So im stuck with a little Ford Focus loaner for the next 4days WTF!
Truck has less than 3k on it. 
Asked the tech if hes come across this problem before...nope, im the guinea pig.
Anybody hear of anything on these codes yet?


----------



## the new boss 92

sounds like the start to a brand new 6.0, except they are going to be chasing emission problems on these thrucks like i thought because of the crap they put on them, yet they still dont have to go to emissions!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Please lets not classify this engine anywhere near the 6.0 haha.
We do have diesel emission testing in CT


----------



## chrisk3

Check the pump relay and fuse under the hood for a bent connector. My Brothers fire dept got one of the first 2011 f-450. They when they installed the relay at the factory, the connector got pushed out the bottom of the fuse box. 

I Agree with 06HD BOSS the Ford 6.7 scorpion opens a new class of engines. 
It is unfair to compare it to anything ford bought from International.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Just spent a good amount of time on the phone with ford customer service. Long story short, the part is on national backorder and isnt expected till sometime in march. That got me really heated, so i called up my dealer and told them i need the truck back today, i cant be without it for 3 more days nevermind 3 more weeks. Im a business owner and bought a 1ton truck for a reason and the junk ford focus they gave me as a rental wont pull a skidsteer trailer. Long story short, im just happy the "diesel tech felt comfortable releasing it"  They told me i could lose power while driving though, but the Ford hotline told me its totally fine to drive and a confusion in the PCM.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

No check engine stuff, YET. But I agree the 6.7 IS an awesome motor. My biggest problem is I have a nasty shake at 40-45 mph no matter what road I am driving on. They cannot figure that out and now I found out over 3,000 trucks are having the same issue. Great. Mileage isn't anywhere like they said it would be either and I have 6200 miles.


----------



## schrader

Dodge Plow Pwr;1243638 said:


> No check engine stuff, YET. But I agree the 6.7 IS an awesome motor. My biggest problem is I have a nasty shake at 40-45 mph no matter what road I am driving on. They cannot figure that out and now I found out over 3,000 trucks are having the same issue. Great. Mileage isn't anywhere like they said it would be either and I have 6200 miles.


I am getting double what I got in my 6.4 and no turbo lag.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/smilie_flagge17.gif


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

Well so far for me havent had any engine codes..problems i have had..

1.Wipers would not shut off.. Module inside steering wheel
2.Driver side fog light getting water in it. 
3.Headlight wouldn't shut off.. Headlight swtich went bad.

Other then that the power and torque of the truck are amazing.. Fuel milage without plow is around 18-19mpg... with plow on 10-11 mpg...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

schrader;1243641 said:


> I am getting double what I got in my 6.4 and no turbo lag.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/smilie_flagge17.gif


I had an 05 Dodge 2500 with the Cummins and I was getting 23 mpg in the city and up to 33 mpg on the tollway at 67 mph. If you went over 67 you got squat.
I'm getting 13.5 -15.0 combined, and with fuel at $3.55 /gal. I can hardly afford to drive it. payup


----------



## sweetk30

my old boss just got new f650 with cummins/allison . hasnt drivin it 1 week. check engine light on few times. and 1 code the driver recalled he was told was for injector in the motor. 

right back to the dealer already. 

new stuff is junk if you ask me. hope you dont have a lemon.


----------



## mac77691

Dodge Plow Pwr;1243933 said:


> I had an 05 Dodge 2500 with the Cummins and I was getting 23 mpg in the city and up to 33 mpg on the tollway at 67 mph. If you went over 67 you got squat.
> payup


I am having a hard time believing this statement. 23 on the highway, yes, but not 33.


----------



## gravelyguy

I have around 6000 miles with no trouble. The 6.7 has been extremely reliable from what I have been reading.

I have heard some complaints about the DEF. Personally if the DEF, DPF, or any of that crap starts giving me trouble I will tune and rip it off.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

gravelyguy;1245088 said:


> I have around 6000 miles with no trouble. The 6.7 has been extremely reliable from what I have been reading.
> 
> I have heard some complaints about the DEF. Personally if the DEF, DPF, or any of that crap starts giving me trouble I will tune and rip it off.


I couldnt agree more about the motor. But all the emissions BS is ruining a lot of peoples experience with these trucks. Once my current problem gets fixed, if there is any more issues that involve the choke-holds on this exhaust i am without question ripping it off and tuning just like you said.


----------



## Triple L

06HD BOSS;1245408 said:


> I couldnt agree more about the motor. But all the emissions BS is ruining a lot of peoples experience with these trucks. Once my current problem gets fixed, if there is any more issues that involve the choke-holds on this exhaust i am without question ripping it off and tuning just like you said.


So your really gonna do that and void all your warranty?


----------



## wizardsr

Triple L;1245438 said:


> So your really gonna do that and void all your warranty?


The warranty isn't worth the paper it's written on when the truck isn't pushing snow in the middle of a snowstorm. What's more important? A warranty or a reliable piece of equipment? Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

wizardsr;1245501 said:


> The warranty isn't worth the paper it's written on when the truck isn't pushing snow in the middle of a snowstorm. What's more important? A warranty or a reliable piece of equipment? Thumbs Up


You said it, Must be nice having a ford Thumbs Up


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Triple L;1245438 said:


> So your really gonna do that and void all your warranty?


Its a catch 22 situation. But the tuning would be my resort if there is anymore BS problems.


----------



## XplowX

i had an issue with my 08 f250, withn a few weeks of having it and it had catrosphic fail in the autolocking hubs, everything was destroyed. They told me it would be a couple weeks till it was fixed. they gave me a ford taraus, i was pissed, i spent 45,000 on a truck to do work and they gave me this. i called ford customer service and gave them an ear full, within a couple hours the dealer came to my house with theyre new lot truck with a blade on it and took the taraus back. all it takes is to complain. Its the same thing our customers do to us.


----------



## sweetk30

just do like my mother did years ago. 

( mom ) you got till x time to fix my car. 

( service guy ) we cant get the part for 2 weeks. 

( mom ) you have a hearing problem ? 

( service guy ) no i dont. 

( mom ) you broke my tranny in my new car as your tech even said he did. then you want me to wait 2 weeks i dont think so. 

( service guy ) we cant get one any faster sorry. 

( mom ) you got till friday or my car threw your front window of show room and or my choice of a brand new loaner car. you decide. 

( service guy ) will make it happen. 

my mom drive the car friday off the lot fixed and directly to florida for vacation she had planed. 

oh ya there was a brand new car on the lot missing a brand new tranny :laughing:


----------



## 06HD BOSS

XplowX;1245935 said:


> i had an issue with my 08 f250, withn a few weeks of having it and it had catrosphic fail in the autolocking hubs, everything was destroyed. They told me it would be a couple weeks till it was fixed. they gave me a ford taraus, i was pissed, i spent 45,000 on a truck to do work and they gave me this. i called ford customer service and gave them an ear full, within a couple hours the dealer came to my house with theyre new lot truck with a blade on it and took the taraus back. all it takes is to complain. Its the same thing our customers do to us.


Update to my story. Funny you mentioned giving customer service an ear full. Thats exactly what i did, and heres how my story ended....
So i spent 1.5 hours on the phone with ford customer service on wednesday telling them the entire story about having to wait for a part, the Focus rental, etc. As i previously said, the part will not be released till sometime in march. Anyways, i get a call from my local dealer at 5:15 the next night saying the part just got off the truck and i could bring the truck first thing the next morning (yesterday). So i bring the truck down, the repair takes 3 hours. I pick up the truck, and the service tech tells me "I dont know who you know at Ford, but whoever it is took care of you, they took the part off the assembly line and overnighted it to us."
I was very happy to hear that, and the wish i got the girls name at Ford customer service because i would call her for any future issues...although i hope theres none.


----------



## kevlars

mac77691;1244894 said:


> I am having a hard time believing this statement. 23 on the highway, yes, but not 33.


I am with you in your disbelief. He would be getting almost a 1000 miles on a tank of fuel. Maybe he is going by the overhead console lie-o-meter. 

kevlars


----------

